# Broadcasters Keep Pushing Sat Radio/Local Issues



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The National Association of Broadcasters stepped up its pressure on satellite radio and its delivery of local content Wednesday, submitting to the Federal Communications Commission a "Petition for Declaratory Ruling" on the subject.

In its filing, the NAB urged the FCC to prohibit satellite radio companies from providing locally oriented services on nationally distributed channels. It also asked the commission to stop satellite radio companies from using technology that allows the delivery of content aired on a receiver in one location that differs from content delivered to a receiver in another location.

"In lieu of the promised niche audiences, foreign language services, senior and children's programming, they (satellite radio companies) have instead devoted substantial bandwidth to compete directly with local broadcasters with local content, without being subject to any public interest obligations," NAB said in its FCC filing.

The NAB also accused satellite radio companies - Sirius and XM Satellite Radio - of developing a next generation of receivers that can deliver advanced "localized" programming - including advertising and news - by using GPS and store-and-forward technologies.

In March, XM and Sirius took the wraps off their respective local traffic and weather services, offerings that target about 20 markets.

In response, a Sirius spokesperson said, "We acknowledge that we are a national service, and everything we do is 100 percent within that mandate. We broadcast nationally, and we will continue to broadcast nationally." As of press time, XM had no comment on the NAB filing.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

What can I say in response that would be an appropriate enough insult to the NAB?

If they want to be better than XM/Sirius, then PUT SOMETHING BETTER ON!!!!

Maybe the country is TIRED of being treated like a product. I'm sorry, but I am not the "product" that a radio station is to deliver to it's "customer", the advertiser.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

When are these organizations going be forced to follow the rules of America.

If someone would rather listen to local content on a satellite vs the radio, they should have the freedom to do so.

If a person wants watch another city's local news then there own they should be allowed to.

And if someone wants to watch another sports team then their own, or another network covering their team they should be allowed to.

When will communism in the media end...


----------



## freakmonkey (Sep 11, 2003)

SHIVA for radio is on the way.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

freakmonkey said:


> SHIVA for radio is on the way.


That will be known as the SHLIA. And of course, because much listening is done while driving, the companion bill, SVLIA. Probably a dozen or so republicans and democrats in congress working on this important legislation as I write this!

These acts will insure that free, local radio will continue to serve listeners by requiring you to get waivers from your local stations for any format duplicated on satellite radio. You will get the waivers only if you can prove that you can't receive an adequate signal from local radio on at least 50% of your commute.

Coming soon to a free market near you.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

So the NAB wants to have an exclusive monopoly on reporting local news, weather, and traffic? How ludicrous!!!!


----------

